# Alternative cheap snake rack???



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys.

I was just searching the Internet mindlessly as you do when I stumbled across a garage shelving unit that instantly made me think I could make it into a snake rack.

Here's a pic...









And a link... http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WJ6E31K/

I mean £23.50 is pretty cheap and I'm just wondering if I could turn something like this into a viable and safe snake rack for adult ball pythons. Obviously I would have to make a few adjustments and modifications. I think everyone would benefit from a cheaper snake rack alternative! 

Cheers


----------



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

Also there are loads of other manufacturers of very similar products that may be a lot better than this example for a similar price.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

why have snakes and keep them in plastic tubs on garage shelving


----------



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

Because having 5+ vivariums takes up way too much space and is very expensive...

Owning snakes and having them live in tubs that suit their size on racks that conserve space whilst allowing heat and ease of access to feed the snakes is by far the better plan.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Brynladen said:


> Because having 5+ vivariums takes up way too much space and is very expensive...
> 
> Owning snakes and having them live in tubs that suit their size on racks that conserve space whilst allowing heat and ease of access to feed the snakes is by far the better plan.


For you may be, but probably not the snakes.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Surely if you can't afford vivs you also can't afford any vet bills that funds should always be available for?

Im new to reptiles, but this is the main thing I cant comprehend with racks. Perhaps being a 'newbie' I am missing something though. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

It's not all about the money, I would love to have all my snakes in separate large vivs but I just cannot for two reasons, one being it would be very expensive and the other being I don't have anywhere near enough space for that. The idea of snake racks is to keep snakes so they don't take up much floor space in your house, and a side effect of this is it will cost you less money. Snakes do not dislike being in snake racks as Royal pythons do not like being in big containers anyway, and they get as much heat and equipment in the tubs than a snake would in a viv.

So please, can we not talk about why people use snake racks as it has been discussed many times before.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

good idea but that model is too narrow, try to find one with at least 900mm long shelves (that will be easy) and 450mm-600mm deep shelves (not as common but not rare), look for "deep" shelving, something like this 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shelving-He...qid=1452766318&sr=8-16&keywords=deep+shelving

if u think outside of the box (unlike those taking potshots at u) u could make one of those units into housing better than most currently used for balls. some people just have no imagination.

good luck in ur search.

rgds
ed



Brynladen said:


> It's not all about the money, I would love to have all my snakes in separate large vivs but I just cannot for two reasons, one being it would be very expensive and the other being I don't have anywhere near enough space for that. The idea of snake racks is to keep snakes so they don't take up much floor space in your house, and a side effect of this is it will cost you less money. Snakes do not dislike being in snake racks as Royal pythons do not like being in big containers anyway, and they get as much heat and equipment in the tubs than a snake would in a viv.
> 
> So please, can we not talk about why people use snake racks as it has been discussed many times before.


----------



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for a very helpful post.

I took your advice and looked for units with larger dimensions. I managed to find one for a very reasonable £25 and has dimensions of 90 x 45 cm so would be able to fit tubs like the V70 tub very snugly.

Next step is to order one of these and find the best way of heating it.


----------



## Brynladen (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Homegear-Bo...&keywords=5+tier+shelving+unit#productDetails here is the unit I found.


----------

